# pen tube painting



## Patrude (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out the best way to paint/prep for acrylic blanks. How do you manage to paint the bored blanks and what do use? Feel weeks back I spray painted the tube only to see the paint dissolve when I applied c/a glue. I also discovered that the bored blanks don't seem to give room for the added thickness from the paint. I'm doing something wrong here. Looking for suggestions. Thanks, Rich

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 21, 2015)

Try painting the inside of the blank instead. You can use an acrylic spray paint or acrylic paint that is brushed on. I use the small bottles of acrylic paint from Michaels and apply it with a Q-Tip. Allow plenty of time for it to dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 21, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> Try painting the inside of the blank instead. You can use an acrylic spray paint or acrylic paint that is brushed on. I use the small bottles of acrylic paint from Michaels and apply it with a Q-Tip. Allow plenty of time for it to dry.





Patrude said:


> I'm trying to figure out the best way to paint/prep for acrylic blanks. How do you manage to paint the bored blanks and what do use? Feel weeks back I spray painted the tube only to see the paint dissolve when I applied c/a glue. I also discovered that the bored blanks don't seem to give room for the added thickness from the paint. I'm doing something wrong here. Looking for suggestions. Thanks, Rich


----------



## Patrude (Jan 21, 2015)

I will give that a try. Thanks for the info


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 21, 2015)

Rich, I don't use CA to glue tubes into blanks, I just feel 2-part epoxy is a more durable bond.

I haven't had a need to do it often, but I've painted the drilled hole using model-makers' paints and a Q-tip. That puts the paint directly against the blank (instead of being the wrong side of a layer of glue). If you find the glue you use dissolves the paint, maybe you could spritz it with a coat of lacquer before gluing the tubes in.


----------



## kris stratton (Jan 21, 2015)

curtis at turntex has a video on it,i dont know how to post the link,sorry.www.turntex.com


----------



## ssgmeader (Jan 21, 2015)

I reverse paint the blank with a Q-tip as well. I've used mostly Testors model paint . For some of the more common kits like Jr Gents you can buy white/nickel or black ti tubes instead of painting.


----------



## vsauder (Mar 30, 2015)

Can any of you share more details on the paint? Flat or gloss? What colors do you use with what blank? Do all blanks need to be painted? It looks like this is a key to acrylic pens that I have completely missed.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 31, 2015)

I have been experimenting since I opened this post. Lots of great ideas. Now I have got this to add. I placed small Dowel pins in a board to hold the tubes and lightly sprayed with rust o'leum I hit them front and back. Let them dry, pick a different color, then spray the unpainted spots. I've used 3 different colors. It helps to break up the line of the tubes like what we do with camouflage. By going thin the tubes fit into the blanks with no trouble. I use epoxy for the glue up, no smudges, the paint holds well.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 31, 2015)

I sand the inside of the tube, reverse paint and paint the tube.
Works great for me.

Les


----------



## blaineo (Mar 31, 2015)

I did a LOT of model kits when I was younger...still do once in a while. So, I just grabbed my FLAT white Testors model paint bottle, brush it on the tube, doesn't have to be a thick coat, and then qtip the inside of the blank. Again, doesn't have to be thick. The flat always dries a lot faster than gloss. Put the CA on, and insert the tube, spinning it as I insert. That way, if the paint does happen to smear, it'll be coated both sides. Never had a problem with brass showimg through. And definately makes those transparent blanks POP!!! 

Just sharing my technique. :)


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 31, 2015)

I use plain ole rattle can paint from WalMart and spray the inside of the blank. I do use 2 part epoxy on all my pens for gluing the tubes in. Paint 2 0r 3 tubes different colors, slide each of those into the same acrylic blank and shine a light on it. They will change to final outcome for sure


----------

